# Grand Butapest Hotel



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Won four Oscars and if you have HBO On Demand you can watch it now.  We'll see it today in our own living room without the germs, coughs, cell phone yakkers in the theater.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2015)

Saw this months and months ago on Netflix, but will see it again - it's worth a second viewing


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Good to hear Cookie, I have not seen it.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll watch it on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2015)

I saw it a few months ago and loved it...really did! :encouragement: 

But it helps if you're aware that the film is a Wes Anderson film.  His films are a bit different.  I'll likely get it again from NetFlix.


----------

